# FREE Boyfriend Cardigan Pattern



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

This pattern is courtesy of Knitty.com - a FREE boyfriend cardigan (for women) that also covers extended sizes.

http://www.knitty.com/ISSUEdf11/PATTboyfriend.php


----------



## sweetnessprecious (Feb 2, 2011)

Thank you so much. I have been looking for a simple raglan. My MIL (who is deceased now) made me a sweater 40 years ago and I am still using it but it is slightly worn and to big. I will make me another thanks to you.


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

You are welcome. I'm glad you found something you've been looking for. The only issue I have with this sweater is the size and number of buttons used. However, that can be easily adjusted when you add the neck and front binding edge. this would also be a great pattern for a more involved yarn, say a variegated. If you are looking for a booklet on basic sweater patterns (cardigans, v-necks, etc) you might like the Paton's series. Booklet #DD 500838 has a series of easy knit sweaters with various necklines, although these seem to be set-in sleeves. http://patonsyarns.com/patternbook.php?PBS=500838


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

very nice, thanks for link to pattern


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Very nice.


----------



## Larraine11 (Apr 1, 2011)

My two cents again- Patons also has series of book called 'Back to Basics" I have II which has all styles of sleeves and necklines with directions for all sizes from baby to men. Most useful book I ever had. You jst add your own stitch selection. Incidentally, I seem to have 2 and would sell one for $5. Shirl


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

I love the Patons series of designing your garments based on your size (including up to 4x or so) and determining which neckline or sleeve, etc., you prefer. It's a very helpful guide for wannabe designers, too.


----------



## dragondrummer (Jun 5, 2011)

MrsB said:


> You are welcome. I'm glad you found something you've been looking for. The only issue I have with this sweater is the size and number of buttons used. However, that can be easily adjusted when you add the neck and front binding edge. this would also be a great pattern for a more involved yarn, say a variegated. If you are looking for a booklet on basic sweater patterns (cardigans, v-necks, etc) you might like the Paton's series. Booklet #DD 500838 has a series of easy knit sweaters with various necklines, although these seem to be set-in sleeves. http://patonsyarns.com/patternbook.php?PBS=500838


Mrs.B, thanks for the link to the patternbook. I saw several patterns I'd like to try. 
:-D


----------

